
Show HN: A place that lists free games - Thundernerd
Most people like free things, some people like games. If you like &#x27;m both then this might be something for you!<p>I&#x27;ve made a website, a Discord bot, a Twitter bot, and a bunch of scrapers that roam the web to find free games out there. Just so that they can be found in one place by other people.<p>I&#x27;m running this on my own server, so I&#x27;m curious as to how much traffic it can handle. The Discord and Twitter bots run on a fixed interval, so that shouldn&#x27;t be much of a bottleneck.<p>You can check it out online at: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.freegameisafreegame.com<p>On Twitter at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;fgiafg<p>And you can check out the Discord server over here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;discord.gg&#x2F;upRUYWb<p>Let me know what you think, and what could be improved!<p>Cheers
======
DpdC
Epic bundle section: [https://www.epicbundle.com/article-category/for-
free](https://www.epicbundle.com/article-category/for-free)

------
ohyeshedid
There's a subreddit that does this as well.[1]

[1] [https://www.reddit.com/r/freegames/](https://www.reddit.com/r/freegames/)

